# New Member - saying Hi



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi all

The names Pete , hmmmmm guess you spotted that already though .

I have been using the britishExpats forum but that is so full of kids , posting blank pages etc,and has so many threads destroyed by idiots . that it is time to wander to pastures new .

So here i am . 

My story so far is that i am just completing on a small Villa in Mallorca , and have the house in the Uk up for sale ,along with my few businesses etc, 
Initially the mallorca Villa will be just a holiday home , But the moment the house is sold in Uk wooo hoooo El Viva eMallorca here we come .

So anyways i will no doubt be posting a few bits and available for any help and advice as well .

so thanks for letting me join the club


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Pete. I'm new too, but so far this has been a really nice forum. Many people with intelligent topics and responses. I've been enjoying it, and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin said:


> Hi Pete. I'm new too, but so far this has been a really nice forum. Many people with intelligent topics and responses. I've been enjoying it, and I'm sure you will too.


Thanks for the welcome , 
Whats your story ? you heading out to Spain long term or what ? or am i being Nosey ? lol


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Pete,

I am in Villaricos in the Almeria region and have been living in Spain for the last 7 years and still here. We are just preparing for the once year Creamfields festival here which means 72 hrs of partying and it is the one weekend that this normally very sleeping little fishing village gets to see around 60-70,000 people all having a good time!! It is like Glastonbury in the sun .....except that......looking outside at the moment rain is on the way.

Anyway, just to say hi and welcome to ExPat forum.

Donna


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Destination Spain said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I am in Villaricos in the Almeria region and have been living in Spain for the last 7 years and still here. We are just preparing for the once year Creamfields festival here which means 72 hrs of partying and it is the one weekend that this normally very sleeping little fishing village gets to see around 60-70,000 people all having a good time!! It is like Glastonbury in the sun .....except that......looking outside at the moment rain is on the way.
> 
> ...


Hi Donna

Funny that , I had a girl Donna was her name , since shes been gone ive never been the same ,oh i loved that girl Donna where can you be ,where can you be .


----------

